# No drill options cooler and batteries



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

Hi All,
Anyone have options for holding batteries and coolers in place on the deck without drilling into it? I was hoping some sort of brackets that can be placed around the item and securing with an adhesive of sorts.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Grab some Coosa or similar, cut to desired shape and epoxy down to deck. You can them screw down straps to the Coosa. Or you can use the Coosa as corner chocks. Regardless which way, the coosa will be epoxy to the deck.
Just make sure you prep the deck before you epoxy the coosa down to deck


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You will have an easier time finding pieces of hardwood on the interweb 

Ipe wold be my choice.


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> You will have an easier time finding pieces of hardwood on the interweb
> 
> Ipe wold be my choice.


actually, I went to Home Depot and bought some PVC siding in 8’x1”x1.5”. Easy to cut, water proof, sun resistant, and epoxys well too. I cut and made them into “L” brackets for the cooler and battery’s. Looks and works well.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great idea. Any pics to share?


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

JIMMYZ750 said:


> Great idea. Any pics to share?


I’ve got her at a shop installing a new tohatsu. Should have her sometime next week. I’ll get some pictures and post them then.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I would rather screw/bolt into my deck than epoxy chunks of coosa/wood.


----------



## emoney (May 29, 2020)

Wood is only for building guitars


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

5200 holds pretty good and can be removed later (with some effort). doesn't work on starboard though.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dipstu said:


> actually, I went to Home Depot and bought some PVC siding in 8’x1”x1.5”. Easy to cut, water proof, sun resistant, and epoxys well too. I cut and made them into “L” brackets for the cooler and battery’s. Looks and works well.


What kind of epoxy are you using that works well with plastic? I know it holds a screw relatively well but I am at a blank for glue


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> What kind of epoxy are you using that works well with plastic? I know it holds a screw relatively well but I am at a blank for glue


jb weld marine weld in the syringe. It’s a small job and this works just fine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> 5200 holds pretty good and can be removed later (with some effort). doesn't work on starboard though.


It will if you scorch the starboard with a torch first.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

did not know that. thanks.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Didn’t know about heat either.

You can glue starboard to anything with epoxy.
The trick is to have a recessed area that can hold the epoxy on the starboard.
An inch inside drill a hole half deep with a forstner bit.
Then use a dovetail bit on a router set for same depth. Route around the piece within this recess. Then you fill with epoxy with a little over the edges and apply pressure till cured.

The routed dovetail will harden and you have a mechanical bond/joint.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

You can always chisel the epoxied block off the deck when no longer needed. Not so easy to undo a screw hole that lets in water. I do not EVER drill into fiberglass and especially not with a wood core.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It will if you scorch the starboard with a torch first.


Scorch or flash? I know flashing works didn't know about scorching.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Visual representation


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

for a moment there, I wasn't sure what was being discussed. either way, I'd go with slightly toasted marshmallow. It will look and taste better.


----------

